# How to trim stern plants ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have Thai Hygrophilia that currently reached top of the tank and almost growing out of the watter. I need to trim / cut it. What is the best way to do it ? I've been told to cut the stem on the middle and replant the top piece. I'm not sure if the both parts will continue to grow. Can I do that or should I do it differently ?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Both parts will continue to grow. If you cut too close to the leaf you might get a V in the plant where two 'new plants' grow. That might be why your friend said to cut in the middle of the _stem_.

On the parts that you cut off the main plant, take off the bottom few leaves so they don't rot when planted in the gravel.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Both parts will continue to grow. If you cut too close to the leaf you might get a V in the plant where two 'new plants' grow. That might be why your friend said to cut in the middle of the _stem_.
> 
> On the parts that you cut off the main plant, take off the bottom few leaves so they don't rot when planted in the gravel.


What do you mean by "V" shape ? If I cut stem close to the leaf, then two new plants / stems may start growing from it ? And If I only want one, where should I cut ?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It's nature, I'm not sure you can control it.
But like I said, it might be why your friend said to cut a bit up from the leaves.

Plus, they're plants, they'll keep growing.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya really there isnt much to it. Just cut the one however high you want to cut it and just remove a few leaves like BB stated from the bottom of the part to be replanted and stick in the gravel...It'll form new roots and just start growing. I tend to cut fairly short so i dont have to cut as much....


----------

